# [RISOLTO] Apache non si avvia più dopo aggiornamento

## fbcyborg

Non ricordo cosa ho aggiornato ultimamente, ma da qualche ora ho questo problema nello start di apache:

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 156 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start
```

Dunque, alla riga 156 di /etc/apache2/httpd.conf c'è la seguente cosa:

```
Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf
```

Alla riga 4 di /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:

```
        LoadModule php5_module    modules/libphp5.so
```

In queste righe non ci vedo nulla di strano. Non capisco cos'è che non gli vada giù.

Idee?

----------

## ciro64

Potrebbe dipendere da aggiornamento da 5.2 a 5.3 di php ?

```

 $ eselect php list apache2

  [1]   php5.3 *

```

magari forzare con un

```

# eselect php set apache2 php5.3

```

Stesso discorso per

```

# eselect php set cgi php5.3

# eselect php set cli php5.3
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ehi, ti ringrazio! Ho risolto! Ora apache parte, ma succede una cosa brutta. 

Ho diversi siti in Joomla! Sul mio server apache, ed ognuno si lamenta di una cosa del genere:

Strict Standards: Non-static method JLoader::import() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nomesito/libraries/joomla/import.php on line 29

Strict Standards: Non-static method JRequest::_cleanArray() should not be called statically in [...]

E molti altri errori, che sovrastano ogni pagina/modulo del sito.

Sicuramente è colpa di questo aggiornamento, anche questo problema.

----------

## ciro64

Provare un downgrade di php se occorre utilizzare il tutto subito indi affrontare con calma la cosa ?

Stavo nel frattempo dando un'occhiata qui

Magari permettere utilizzo di entrambe le versioni di php ?

in /etc/make.conf

```

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-2"
```

Non ho modo di provare; nella guida pare esemplificato bene.

e.. Auguroni  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, ci avevo pensato. Al momento non è urgentissimo, ma da dopo le festività dovrei tornare operativo.

Se non trovo soluzione sono costretto a fare in quel modo.

Grazie!

----------

## fbcyborg

Mi sa che sono costretto a fare in quel modo.

Ho trovato che Joomla, non supporta php-5.3!  :Sad: 

Link

----------

## fbcyborg

Ritorno su questo problema perché a quanto pare la cosa non dovrebbe succedere, eppure Joomla dovrebbe funzionare con PHP 5.3 ed ho lo stesso comportamento con due installazioni pulite di Joomla 1.5 e 1.7 (mentre con la 1.6 non ci sono problemi).

La pagina è piena di:

```
Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla17/libraries/joomla/cache/cache.php on line 420

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla17/libraries/joomla/cache/cache.php on line 422

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla17/libraries/joomla/cache/cache.php on line 422

Strict Standards: Accessing static property JCache::$_handler as non static in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla17/libraries/joomla/cache/cache.php on line 422
```

Fra l'altro ho piazzato il sito in oggetto su un server Debian avente apache 2.2.16 e PHP 5.3.3 e funziona tutto perfettamente!

Queste sono le use flag use con le quali ho compilato php:

```
apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype exif fileinfo filter gd gdbm hash iconv ipv6 json ldap mysql nls phar posix readline session simplexml spell ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml zlib
```

e quelle di apache:

```
ldap ssl
```

```
APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"
```

C'è qualcosa che non va su questa installazione di Gentoo.

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mi sa che sono costretto a fare in quel modo.
> 
> Ho trovato che Joomla, non supporta php-5.3! 
> 
> Link

 

Attenzione alle veersioni vulnerabili di php, anche se già joomla è quel che è  :Razz: 

----------

## fbcyborg

D'accordo, quello che posso fare, per i siti che ho in produzione è di mantenerli sempre aggiornati, però ho sempre questo problema sulla mia configurazione.

----------

## ago

se i siti li hai fatti tu, ti consiglierei di passare mano mano a drupal, non è semplice ma per il futuro ti troverai molto bene sotto tutti gli aspetti.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì lo conosco, ma al momento non posso risolvere in questo modo. Sta di fatto che sulla mia macchina c'è una configurazione di php o apache che non va bene, perché come dicevo, su Debian questo problema non lo da. E non riesco a capire dove sia il problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

RISOLTO!

Porca miseria, lo sapevo che fosse colpa di una configurazione errata, dopo un aggiornamento!

E per fortuna ho trovato qualcosa nel forum.

Adesso funziona!

----------

